# Best wheel builder (expensive carbon) in San Diego



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I have some expensive carbon hoops (Zipp 303) that I need laced. Who can I trust with such a task in San Diego?

Thoughts? Experiences?

Thx!

Ryd


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Charles at Bill Holland Cycles in Lemon Grove


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ron at Rose Canyon Cycles


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

Second for Ron Lacey at Rose Canyon Cycles.


----------



## hodad200 (Mar 31, 2010)

Third for Ron. He gets busy at times but he's it when it comes to wheels. He built my 28 spoke dt240 equipped 404's (overkill maybe but I'm a bigger guy)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I would say Ron @ Rose as well


----------

